# Hcigar vt133 dna 200



## MoneymanVape (31/8/16)

Hi any vendor got stock or will be getting stock of the Hcigar vt 133 dna 200?
Thanks


----------



## MoneymanVape (1/9/16)

Please. Were can i buy this?


----------

